# Health Concern?



## KimmyA99 (Nov 24, 2010)

I am an asthmatic whose asthma is pretty well controled. However I have allergies to second-hand smoke and am wondering is smoking still prevelant in Italy despite the smoking ban. TIA


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

KimmyA99 said:


> I am an asthmatic whose asthma is pretty well controled. However I have allergies to second-hand smoke and am wondering is smoking still prevelant in Italy despite the smoking ban. TIA


You will find most places do not allow smoking inside, just walk if they do light up! Our bus driver sometimes smokes on the bus, but not sure if this is common practice. Taking your preventor should help should you inhale some smoke, you cannot escape it 100%, I am asthmatic too, but I just move away from someone smoking.


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

i've never seen anyone smoking in bars/restaurants in italy since the ban. i did hear of someone lighting up in an internet cafe and being told to go outside so i don't think you have need to be concerned


----------



## KimmyA99 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you for the responses. This is good to know.


----------

